
The only foster parent in LA County who takes in terminally ill children - khichi
https://medium.com/giving-matters-notes-from-gofundme/he-restored-my-faith-in-humanity-8d40288caadc
======
DrScump
Detailed L.A. Times article on Bzeek from earlier in the year, 145+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13638084](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13638084)

